

Show HN: Mosaic - use multiple iOS devices as one large display - zan2434
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oomE3-XnxGM

======
igul222
Hi guys, one of three Mosaic devs here. If anyone has questions please ask;
also check out the source on Github (<https://github.com/mosaicdisplay>) and
our LaunchRock page (<http://mosaic.launchrock.com>). Feedback very much
appreciated.

------
jonmarkgo
Love this hack, brilliant to watch in person:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/t07rh0xdkkmxowc/2013-01-20%2011.42...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/t07rh0xdkkmxowc/2013-01-20%2011.42.45.jpg)

------
atlex2
Using some of this code, I think screen-stitching can finally be easily used
by devs in mainstream apps.

We actually wrote unit tests during a hackathon. :)

------
thinkingserious
This was the best app created at #PenApps

------
hanzhang
This was by far the coolest app I saw from the first round! Nice job.

------
shakes
One of the best hacks I've seen at a hackathon... ever.

------
gailees
this hack is fucking amazing....still completely lost as to how they pulled
this off!?

